# How to recover from marijuana induced depersonalization



## osuboy (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello everyone. I never thought I would post something like this online, but I know many of you are suffering tremendously and I know how bad it can get. I am here to specifically help people who attribute their DP to marijuana use, as that is what happened to me. First, let me tell you a bit about myself. I used to smoke mj heavily for 2 years before I started getting panicky highs. Eventually, I got a huge panic attack that set off the DP/DR feelings. I never EVER thought I'd get better. I contemplated suicide many many times for a period of about 3 months. Just know that it DOES get better and you CAN recover fully.

Things to know:

STOP blaming the weed. Weed didn't cause this, it was the panic that caused this. All DP really is is a defense mechanism your brain uses to cope with severe stress. With this being said, I would stop smoking completely for at least 6 months before trying it again.

How to recover: The end goal of these suggestions is to reduce stress and kick in the parasympathetic nervous system, which will ultimately help you recover.

1) 30 minutes of aerobic exercise daily

2) 45 minutes of guided meditation daily

3) eliminate gluten, dairy, and added sugars from your diet.

4) Drink lots of vegetable juices like V8, bolthouse farms, etc.

5) Sleep 8 hours every night

6) In the mornings, take a probiotic supplement, multivitamin, and emergen-c (packed with vitamin C and B vitamins)

7) At night, take fish oil, magnesium/calcium supplement, and vitamin D.

8) Reduce anxiety with medications. Many people are against meds, but they did help me a lot. Zoloft helped reduce my anxiety and almost acted as a "reset" button. If you are against trying meds, thats fine too, this is just an option.

9) Distract yourself with hobbies

10) TAKE IT EASY. your mind has had enough. this was a period of my life where I realized that I put too much pressure on myself. I was constantly a stressed out kid trying to meet expectations and always caring about what others thought about me...Fuck that! During my dp I focused on myself and really discovered who I am.

Thanks all for reading. I can talk a lot more about recovering from this thing, just message me for details if needed. I wish you all the best!


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

how long did you have dp?


----------



## osuboy (Nov 16, 2015)

Its mostly gone unless I don't sleep well or am stressed out about something. Id say it took about 6 months to start having periods of feeling normal again.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

These are all excellent points you've made! One thing though, and I am not trying to sound like a dick, but these are all the same steps that someone would take for their DP with or without marijuana as their trigger. DP triggered from weed is no different than DP triggered from stress, they are "triggers". Regardless of what "triggered" it, it is the same thing and was bound to happen to someone prone to higher levels of anxiety/stress. It's like if you broke your arm from skateboarding or if you broke your arm from soccer, the end result is the same, and you'd treat it the same. Again, I apologize for sounding like an asshole.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice and thanks! I got the same story


----------



## Jck5296 (Sep 15, 2016)

This is my exact situation except I never smoked weed regularly. I did a couple of time before when I was drunk and maybe twice when not drunk but not a huge amount. But the night before I got DP I smoked a huge amount of weed for the first time and had a panic attack that lasted hours.. During the panic attack I was convinced that I had died and went to hell thats how bad it was. Anyway I was reading these forms and was wondering where you went for help? Who to contact ect... It's been about 3 months since this happened and I don't want it to get any worse I'm new to this site and am not sure how to use it yet. Thanks.


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

Jck5296 said:


> This is my exact situation except I never smoked weed regularly. I did a couple of time before when I was drunk and maybe twice when not drunk but not a huge amount. But the night before I got DP I smoked a huge amount of weed for the first time and had a panic attack that lasted hours.. During the panic attack I was convinced that I had died and went to hell thats how bad it was. Anyway I was reading these forms and was wondering where you went for help? Who to contact ect... It's been about 3 months since this happened and I don't want it to get any worse I'm new to this site and am not sure how to use it yet. Thanks.


I've never smoked weed regularly also and this was my first time and i had a huge panic attack. Now it's been 4 months


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

i wanna take this seriously but dont tell people to smoke again its a dangerous game. and yes, the weed caused this. i didnt have a panic attack. it also causes schizophrenia.

man FUCK WEED seriously


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dude seriously never ever smoke weed again. Don't even tell people to smoke weed again. Like ugh said it actually does cause schizophrenia.


----------

